
Alzheimer’s Disease Damage Completely Erased in Human Cells - evo_9
http://www.newsweek.com/alzheimers-disease-brain-plaque-brain-damage-879049
======
mhkool
Dr Dale Bredesen already reverses Alzheimer in 9 out of 10 patients so it may
not be a surprise that I am not impressed with experiments on human cells
outside the body.

